# Lifetime Bear Application ?



## bear5 (May 17, 2009)

What is the Lifetime Bear application and why would I want to submit one?
thanks


----------



## twodogsphil (Apr 16, 2002)

> bear5 Lifetime Bear Application ?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> What is the Lifetime Bear application and why would I want to submit one?
> thanks


Its the application used by Lifetime License holders. Originally, when I bought my lifetime license it included an annual bear tag. Then the state went to the quota system and welched on my lifetime annual tag. Now I get an application for the bear lottery.


----------



## bear5 (May 17, 2009)

that's crap! Not to open old wounds but how did they wiggle out of that deal?


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

Those that have it get a free application each year. Not sure how it worked when they change it but those that did pay get the application for free while the rest pay the application fee but as some learn that don't have this so many applicants and so few licenses you have to have a lot of points to get a license and some areas require a lot of points to get one...

They seem to make changes and and backout of what they original planned...

Sorry that those that did get in on this have lost their annual tag...

Newaygo1


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Things change......

How would you all feel if those that bought a lifetime deer license , which came with only one buck tag , were still only allowed to buy one buck tag?
No doe tags , no 2nd buck tag , just one buck tag.
Woundn't be fair would it.:gaga:


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

It's worse than that. After a few years they started charging for the lifetime license application.:lol:


----------



## moreychuck (Aug 19, 2006)

most years i dont even get my point. others it just gets kicked out of the drawing calling lansing and talking to mdnr is a waste of time 
worst thing i did in many years buying lifetime lisc. screwed up my hunting


----------



## homerdog (Nov 11, 2003)

moreychuck said:


> most years i dont even get my point. others it just gets kicked out of the drawing calling lansing and talking to mdnr is a waste of time
> worst thing i did in many years buying lifetime lisc. screwed up my hunting


How did it screw up your hunting? They haven't offered a lifetime license for several years now.


----------



## moreychuck (Aug 19, 2006)

i thought my post was clear
because i have the lifetime i put in my application and dont get my points every time several years my aplication didnt go through the draw like everyones is suposed to


----------



## homerdog (Nov 11, 2003)

moreychuck said:


> i thought my post was clear
> because i have the lifetime i put in my application and dont get my points every time several years my aplication didnt go through the draw like everyones is suposed to


I'd keep trying to get a hold of the DNR and find out what's going on then, and keep trying until you get through to someone that knows what's going on.

There's a box you can check when you go online to check your points if you don't agree with what they are showing.

There's also this from the website:
Bear Licenses
Lifetime Comprehensive License holders may purchase a leftover bear license from any license agent or online beginning July 12 at 10 a.m. (EDT). Unsuccessful drawing applicants may purchase a remaining license beginning July 19 at 10 a.m. Individuals who did not apply may purchase a remaining bear license beginning July 26 at 10 a.m. Remaining bear licenses are available to Michigan residents only and will be sold until the quota is met in each hunt period. Note: Preference points will be reset to zero for purchasers of a leftover bear license, except for Lifetime Comprehensive License holders.


----------

